# Am I insane...



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

...if I don't take advantage of the free psychological/psychiatric help my college offers?

I'm embarrassed to go, because then I would finally have to 100% admit that my SA (whatever degree it may be) is causing serious problems with my life.

I'm assuming any type of therapy is really expensive right? I'm starting to think I'm missing a big opportunity here if I don't at least try it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

if your sa is affecting your life then you should defenatly go...


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah what do you have to lose? Oh, right.. your SA


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

You're very fortunate to have that free take advantage of it. You should schedule an appointment and get something rolling. Who knows, might be the best decision of your life.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

try it!! i'm sure it will help you understand SA more and stuff. its helping me  (i think) lol


----------



## wrynn (Dec 18, 2008)

Cypress, I would suggest you go. I was in the same situation when i first went to college. I knew they had free therapists there and I really wanted to go but I was terrified they'd tell me I was crazy.

Each step was a hurdle but I'm VERY glad I went through it.

I made my appointment - this was a really hard step since it made my need for a therapist concrete.

I walked to the health department clear across campus, turning around at least three times.

I made it to the building and walked in.

I sat in the office with the therapist and proceeded to speed talk this person to death so that I could get out as quickly as possible.

As quick as lightening, when I was done with my spiel, I asked, "So, am I crazy?"

LOL She actually chuckled with a smile and said, No, you're not crazy.

I walked out with a skip in my step and never went back LOL

I know the ending doesn't sound like a triumph, but it was HUGE for me that day. 

Just remember, every step forward you take, however small, is FANTASTIC. Every step you take back is something to learn from and can form the building blocks of where you want to take your life.


Take the plunge. Use the free services now and get a taste for it even if you don't go back like I did. If by some chance that you click with this person, it will be invaluable to you just to get a connection with someone. Someone to reflect back to you what you're saying but with a different perspective. Also keep in mind, if you don't connect with the first person, you are free to schedule an appointment with another therapist in the office. They will NOT be offended!!! Trust me!!! Free doesn't come by in life everyday. Jump at this chance!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

try it,u may never have that opportunity again.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, I say you should go, at least once.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of you guys giving me the nudge to try it. I haven't set up an appointment yet because my college is currently on Winter Break and as far as I know the health service center isn't open, but I am definitely going to schedule an appointment when I go back to school.

I'll try it and see how it goes, and then if I believe it'll help I'll keep going.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I officially have an appointment scheduled 

Thanks guy.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know how the appointment goes 

I registered with our centre at the university and its documented that I have social anxiety. I have to sign up again this semester (I'm a bit nervous- last time my mother came with me. This time I am going on my own) and I've been waiting until I am having a semi-"confident" day.

Anyway, our centre was useful - they had group therapy, individual therapy and you can let them know if there are accommodations you need (ie written paper instead of a presentation, or separate room to write an exam in). I'm not sure if I'll be able to get out of doing presentations this semester but I hope so.

I hope your appointment goes well. 
*edit* There is help on campus which is part of tuition, so finance wasn't an issue. Off campus therapy (which I needed because I registered too late last semester), they will pay for 5 sessions and the after that you're on your own to pay.


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried CBT 3 times with my college pshychologist too. It didn't work very well, I didn't feel comfortable and all the stuff that the psychologist said was well known by me. And at the end, all you have to do is "expose yourself to the situations you fear", and in that matter you are alone, willpower is the only thing you have... This is my experience but I encourage you to try it, if it doesn't work you can stop the therapy.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i've been in CBT for over a year now with the same psychologist, but i've decided to break off with him, since i feel it really is not working as well as i'd like. anyway, i think i'm going to try and go to the counseling center at my college. at the very least, i'd like the school to find out that i have SA and i am hoping that they'll be able to recommend a new therapist for me.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you are, I am too. My HMO pays a part of it as well as my employer's conselling service. Even without them, I could afford it myself. But it took me a year to make the step even though my GP, parents and collegues was pushing me. I made it a new year resolution and I went to see the conselling service at work to explain my problem this week who gave me some names to call. It's on my "to do" list for next week.

I guess fear of the unknown and a little bit of man ego was stopping me but even though we suffer from the situation, the mind finds it comforting when things stay as they are. It knows that therapy will involve stirring up deep feelings and confronting pain...


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

So far I have met with my psychologist twice. It's been going pretty well and I do plan on having more visits in the future. I really don't want to say any specifics here, but if you'd like to know how the appointments went for whatever reason, just send me a PM.


----------

